# Strange look from vulva



## rebelINny (Dec 9, 2010)

I have seen lots of does come into heat and I haven't seen this yet so wanted to see if its normal. I have a yearling doe that was in very obvious heat today. Red, swollen, tail flagging, going right under the buck's nose and all that stuff. However her vulva looked protruding like how the beginning of pushing labor looks and had some orangy-red liquid that I am assuming was blood coming out at a very slow drip-drop rate. Is that normal? I haven't seen that in her before and she was supposed to be bred when I bought her but she doesn't look bred and she let the buck breed her today. Would a doe let a buck breed her if she was in labor? I haven't seen anything else as far as more labor signs but was curious as to others experience with this.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 9, 2010)

I would not think that a doe would let herself be bred if she was in labor. Did you see the red tinged stuff before or after the breeding? I have seen red tinged stuff after a breeding.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 10, 2010)

I too dont think she would allow him to either??  Hmmm??  Is she in labor?? Do you know??  If she was supose to bred already, as stated, do you know approximately when she is due???

If she is close to delivery I personally would keep my buck away. Acidents can happen and the buck could injur the fetus.  Thats what I do. 

I personally never have seen a tinge of red after a breeding. But all goats are differant.  As Karen stated..she has???


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 10, 2010)

Dang my luck! She was due in mid February when I saw that she had been bred/mounted by my buck the first time. She was in labor and aborted a tiny kid way to young to survive. Why would she let a buck breed her if she was in labor????? I wasn't sure what was going on cause I have heard that they can sometimes bleed a little in heat.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 10, 2010)

If you have any other does due in February...it's time to remove the buck before you have more abortions.  He could well have been the cause - does begin to excrete a hormone that fools bucks into thinking they're in heat.  And yes, some does will stand for a buck, often because it's easier than running.

You should also have some afterbirth tested for chlamydia.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 10, 2010)

Had the worm-load in this particular doe been addressed?


----------



## ()relics (Dec 10, 2010)

There is plenty I could say here but suffice it to say WOW


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 10, 2010)

This goat has been ok as far as wormload goes. She has been very healthy since I have had her. The buck has not been in with them. I just brought a buck over yesterday because she and another goat have been flagging and been very much in heat (or real heat at least in the other doe). He ran in and did his deed with the other doe first and I promise you this doe that had the kid was wanting him to breed her. She was blatantly under his nose and literally pulling his collar away from the other doe cause she wasn't paying him attention. 
()relics-not sure what the WOW is for, if your suprised that a doe would let a buck breed her in labor I agree.......if something else well please elaborate. 
She was already in labor when I brought him over I guess but it looked like heat at that point not labor.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 10, 2010)

Unfortunately, this is apparently a big learning year for you. I hope you can get things turned around quickly. It happens to us all. Please look past anything that appears to be not nice and just look at the advice for what it is, advice. There is a lot of good advice on here and people really are trying to help you. Good luck.


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks. I know people are trying to help. I have been raising goats for four years. After my first year of learning on my own with two goats I haven't had any problems with my goats until now. That is only because I bought this other herd in August and everything has been heck since because they came with lots of issues. Unfortunately there are some here that think all these goats have been mine for along time. This is not the case. My original herd for two years has been up to 8 does and their kids, all of which have been good and healthy up until the tooth infection in the one. I got the others in August this year.


----------



## Ariel301 (Dec 11, 2010)

Was the aborted kid normal looking? If she was leaking that discharge BEFORE the buck bred her, then I wouldn't blame him...something else is going on. Some abortions are caused by infectious diseases...I went through this last kidding season with my does, they got a chlamydia infection while pregnant, never showed any signs of being ill until the first one was due and she was acting strange, then aborted three tiny, underdeveloped hairless kids. One doe after another followed, and I buried a lot of dead kids.

 If it's not too late and you can get it done, I'd have a necropsy done on that dead kid to find out if there's an infection or anything. If you've got other bred does, and this was an infection, you may be in for a rough kidding season.  I'd give that doe a shot of oxytetracycline to be safe, if it's chlamydia the oxytet will treat it. I hope this is not the case, because that means your other does have been exposed to it. Not a fun experience.

I feel for you. I've been having a terrible couple of years too. I had the does aborting in January, nearly lost one of them afterwards because she wouldn't stop bleeding after delivering, lost one kid to snakebite, lost another to a doe killing him, lost one this week to tetanus. I've been through worm issues, lice issues, pinkeye...you name it...:/ Lost my horse last fall because I couldn't afford a vet. Lost I don't know how many dozens of chickens to various things. And I've been out of work nearly two years plus dealing with various health issues, and my husband got his work hours cut to 15 a week. Hopefully things will turn around for both of us!


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes, Ariel I do hope things work out well for both of us soon. She was discharging BEFORE I brought the buck in but it still looked like heat then. I will have to see about getting the kid checked for chlamydia. It was small, hairless but fully formed. I am wondering though if her hormones were just way out of whack which is why she would let him breed her and could be the reason she went into labor. Has anyone heard of hormones going wrong and causing this. My sister and I were also talking about this as she raises goats in Ky and it makes sense. She is a first time freshener and I think maybe the hormones were just out of whack, Just my guess, maybe  not but I will still see about getting her checked.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 12, 2010)

Im sorry she lost her    Thats never easy.


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks Emmett's Diary


----------



## Ariel301 (Dec 12, 2010)

Small, hairless, and fully formed, plus a brownish reddish discharge. That's what I was afraid of. :/ 

Sounds exactly like what I went through. I'd get some oxytetracycline into her and any other bred does you have. If it is chlamydia, that will treat the doe who did abort, and if you've caught any others early enough it might save the kids. If you haven't already, separate the affected doe, contact with her discharge or the dead kid/afterbirth can spread the disease. If it is something else, the antibiotic won't do any harm. Since you got these goats in bad shape, there's no telling what all they are carrying, and being in poor condition makes them susceptible to everything anyway.


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 13, 2010)

Can Procaine Pen G also be used for chlamydia? We do have oxytet but not enough to dose ALL the bred does. I have 18 bred does besides the one that just aborted. I can get more but was just curious since I have a brand new bottle of pen G. My earliest does are due in early Feb. all the way into May. Is just one shot supposed to clear it up? Seems like I read somewhere that they had to have three shots of it, one each day for three days?


----------



## helmstead (Dec 13, 2010)

Unfortunately you_ have_ to use an oxytet...my vet said to treat affected animals with the full course (1 shot, daily, for 5 to 7 days).


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 14, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Unfortunately you_ have_ to use an oxytet...my vet said to treat affected animals with the full course (1 shot, daily, for 5 to 7 days).


Yup, same here.  Luckily, LA 200 isn't terribly expensive and I wouldn't substitute anything else at this point.  There is some risk involved, but if it is chlamydia the benefits of treatment will definitely outweigh that risk.


----------



## Ariel301 (Dec 14, 2010)

Penicillin doesn't do any good with chlamydia, you've got to use oxytet.

I use a brand called Agrimycin, it was under $20 for a bottle of it online. I think I got it from Jeffers. You need to do a full treatment of it, as per bottle instructions. A lot of feed stores carry a powdered oxytet for mixing with water, but I have never used it so don't know if that would be as effective or cost-efficient. Since the buck was exposed, treat him too. He can potentially harbor the disease and pass it on next breeding season.


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok thanks for the advice. Hubby is picking up a 250ml bottle tonight since we have so many does to dose. He is getting the Duramycin which is the same as the Liquamycin. Dosing starting tomorrow. The buck isn't mine so I won't dose but will make sure the owner knows and takes care of it.


----------



## Ariel301 (Dec 14, 2010)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> The buck isn't mine so I won't dose but will make sure the owner knows and takes care of it.


Definitely. I ended up in the same situation, didn't know mine were sick and had to leave them with a sitter and her herd of goats and sheep a week before they kidded...so I ended up having to treat her whole herd too. Fortunately she was a good friend and there were no hard feelings!


----------

